# help, Financial aid for privet college?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

There is a college (or school) I want to go to called Pacific Coast Horseshoeing School ( http://www.farrierschool.com/ ) and I don't think I can get financial aid for it and VA defiantly won't cover it either. Is there financial aid or any kind for help for privet schools? 

:help: :help: :help:


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Depending on age and situation there is sometimes money available through the local and/or state employment agency or workforce center for "trade" schools- whoever does the Workforce Investment Act office in your area.

I don't know if you picked this school because you would be able to attend from home, however the Oklahoma Horseshoeing School offers some financial assistance programs and payment plans:
http://www.horseshoes.net/slm.htm


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

They have dorms at this school, and they have a very good reputation! I also live about 3 hours away which is a huge plus! I'm not sure where I'd begin looking for the Workforce Investment Act office, and I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your school seems to be eligible: 
http://etpl.edd.ca.gov/WiaEtplDetails.asp?subgrnte_cd=NOR&cpw=93t2l220b200&st_pgm_cd=36010112340000

You can use this link to find your local WIA office:
http://www.servicelocator.org/onestopcenters.asp

Scroll down on 2nd link and enter your zip code. It should pull up the WIA office local to you. If you call them and explain what you want to do, they should be able to tell you if it is an option that they can help you with. There may be some visits to the office and paperwork involved, but don't give up on it  I did a search on the CA site and your school appears to be on the eligible provider list, so if your situation qualifies and there are WIA funds available for your area you have a good chance of getting financial aid through them. Good luck and hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

What does this company specialize in, what exactly do they do?


Thank you for the information r93!!!


----------

